# How do I delete the files on my iPod?



## Dlatu1983 (Jun 24, 2003)

I need to do a large data transfer with my iPod. How do I delete all the files on it? (I'll resync it with iTunes after the transfer) Do I use disk utility? I've heard of people making expensive paperweights out of iPods by formatting them incorrectly, and I want to avoid that, obviously.


----------



## tbenning (Jun 24, 2003)

The iPod Software Updater allows you to reformat the iPod (removing all music and files). Get it at:

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=122014

Tim


----------

